# Cold!!!



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

okay, so im keeping my frog in a storage room that stays warm even with my crappy heating. today i went downstairs and felt a draft and found the rooms outside door open! the tank temp was like 60 F!!!! so i turned on a heat pad under the tank and now the temps are fine and the frog looks ok. hes going after flies too. he hopped away a little lethargically though when i first found the door open. should i worry about any current or future problems?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

60 isn't really that cold, not good for long term, but a short term instance shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

No thats not bad. 4 out of 6 pairs breed last night and the high for thier tanks was 68 and gets down to 64 during the night, 97% precent good eggs today!


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

Temp is not bad.


----------

